# building a gaming laptop...processor question



## darklordryu (Jul 18, 2006)

morning folks, hope you guys can shed some light on something thats a bit unclear to me

i have a very pretty gaming desktop, shes my baby, but to be honest im not really a hardware guy (networking and security is my thang), the numbers and names dont mean so much to me, im under the "more is better" mentality

my vanity is limiting me to about 2 different models
my budget is limiting me to about 2500 dollars

the sager np8120
and the battalion 101 x7200

they both look very pretty, but im leaning more towards the battalion. heres my question...looking at the sager, the processor i would get would be the:

Intel® Core™ i7-840QM Processor ( 45nm, 8MB L3 Cache, 1.86GHz )

now, 1.86 ghz sounds extremely low to me...my desktop has like a 3.4 ghz quad core i believe. im well aware of all the stipulations behind gaming laptops and how theyre inferior to their desktop brethern, but again it just seems real low, especially when the battalion appears to offer a 3.2 ghz processor

1 x Processor ( Intel® Core™ i7 960 Processor (4x 3.20GHz/8MB L3 Cache)


if there is something im missing here (which i sure think there is) and someone could clarify, that would be great, i dont want to dump all this money on a machine that cant run any games all that well

thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Laptops do not make good gamers. Heat. and the inability to dissipate it properly,is the biggest issue. Some newer models do use dedicated GPU's but that only adds to the heating problems.


----------



## darklordryu (Jul 18, 2006)

yeah i know, im aware of all the stigma against them, but since im going to be buying one anyways, the processor thing is what im worried about here


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The i7's have a turbo boost mode for when you're not using all the cores. That allows a processor such as the i7 740QM to run @ a Max Turbo Frequency of 2.93 GHz. I went to Sagers website and the one you listed has been discontinued. Have you looked at the Alienware laptops? You can get a really powerful system for much less than $2500.


----------



## darklordryu (Jul 18, 2006)

Im hoping to find one thats at least 17 inches, i was under the impression that alienwares were a bit more expensive because of the brand name, was there a particular alienware model you had in mind?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The Alienware M17x.
Other options would be the ASUS G Series G73JW-XN1 or ASUS G Series G73JW-A1


----------

